# Orthopaedic surgeons



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm curious to learn if any of you have ever heard of someone coming here for "medical tourism"? Know anyone who's undergone a major operation like a hip replacement here? Or do people go to the Gulf or Jordan? 

Just curious.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> I'm curious to learn if any of you have ever heard of someone coming here for "medical tourism"? Know anyone who's undergone a major operation like a hip replacement here? Or do people go to the Gulf or Jordan?
> 
> Just curious.


There are-
- normal questions,
- off beat questions 
- bizarre questions
- and this question 

do you need a major op?
cus Brits tend to go to UK
US citizens tend to go to the States


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of Yemanies come here for surgery.. I think it must be cheaper than the gulf states. 
I have had major surgery here and have to say it was fine the only thing is there is no after care although I know of an orthopaedic surgeon in Maadi and his English wife runs an after care clinic. I have no idea if he is any good or not.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Lanason said:


> There are-
> - normal questions,
> - off beat questions
> - bizarre questions
> ...


None of the above, but that's OK. No one has recommended a cruise yet either. The query isn't for myself, but an acquaintance who is neither from the UK or US, who sadly, was hit by a car and hasn't received the best treatment. Then again, it's good to know the options. My EgMed insurance isn't worth jack back in the US, and if I had to pay out of pocket... perish the thought!

The fact is that many people in both countries have been availing themselves of medical tourism because of 1) in the US, high insurance premiums that have little impact on the expense of major procedures and; 2) in the UK, I understand it's largely due to the longer wait period for some procedures. 

Health Tourism: Medical tourism ratings and reviews

In any case, I'm hearing that the Orthopedic unit at Alexandria Medical is a better option than here in Cairo, and then the Jordan Hospital in Amman. I'll keep researching...


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lots of Yemanies come here for surgery.. I think it must be cheaper than the gulf states.
> I have had major surgery here and have to say it was fine the only thing is there is no after care although I know of an orthopaedic surgeon in Maadi and his English wife runs an after care clinic. I have no idea if he is any good or not.


Good to know. I'm not sure whom my friend has seen, but I understand that she was taken in by some sort of scam. Very sad situation. I just wanted to learn more about the options in general, just in case, I have a hernia or something fairly serious requiring an operation. I have EgyMed insurance through my company, but I've yet to look into the options available. I know many went to the al-Salam hospital, but I've heard some very... unusual stories...

Ex: One woman told me she had a cat scan and they asked if she wanted to hear music or Qur'an. She asked for Qur'an, and so they played *Sura Yasin* (the chapter on death-!). Not what you want to hear when you're in a claustrophobic chamber...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Good to know. I'm not sure whom my friend has seen, but I understand that she was taken in by some sort of scam. Very sad situation. I just wanted to learn more about the options in general, just in case, I have a hernia or something fairly serious requiring an operation. I have EgyMed insurance through my company, but I've yet to look into the options available. I know many went to the al-Salam hospital, but I've heard some very... unusual stories...
> 
> Ex: One woman told me she had a cat scan and they asked if she wanted to hear music or Qur'an. She asked for Qur'an, and so they played Sura Yasin (the chapter on death-!). Not what you want to hear when you're in a claustrophobic chamber...


I can recommend a Hernia doctor based near Sun City Mall


----------



## Mohamed_Hani (Dec 31, 2012)

there are the best surgeons here in Egypt .. 

AND I MEAN THE BEST 

you just have to find the right one 

they are cheaper than the gulf and have ALOT more experience than the gulf doctors .. 
and i mean WAY TOO experience

it is just you have to contact the doctor first ,, not the hospital and arrange the time and date of operation ,, 

best hospitals i recommend in cairo are Al-salam international hospital and Dar-alfoad hospital ...


----------

